# collet chucks



## Daniel (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been thinking of trying to do a group buy on collet chucks. 
But they are complicated.
first they come in different sizes but I am pretty set on ER32 collets. so unless anyone can offer information as to choosing a different chuck. that is pretty much settled in my mind.

What is tough is deciding what mount to go with. MT2, MT3, Threaded etc.
It woudl be nice to find one with a universal face plate mount or something like that. 
anyway where I am stuck is just what to ask about to fit the bill for the majority of turners. 
so if all you collet chuck owners would list what lathe you have and what way it attaches to your lathe it might help me figure out at least the leader of the pack.

Thanks

P.S. please do not post here in regard to interest in chucks if this buy happens. I don't want this thread mistaken for fishing.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 8, 2008)

Daniel,

I bought a Beall collet that I KNEW I would never use, at the insistance of Eagle.

I use it several times a week!!

For those who may not know, each collet insert will handle ONE size -.25", .375", .5", .625" and .75" (on my set).  HOWEVER the collet gives support all the way around the blank (Usual use), which has been pre-turned to round.

MINE screws onto my headstock, allowing things being held to pass through the headstock (if they are too long to fit in the collet - like some bullet casings).  I find this feature is used frequently, for the above-mentioned casings.

Hope this starts your conversation in the right direction!!!

Ed


----------



## Daniel (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Ed, It didn't even occur to me that people would not know what a collet chuck was. Just a little more on my thoughts.
I would like to see the collet chuck be used more to hold the mandrel in penturning. Plus as Ed points out, you don't know how much you will actually use one until you have it. One problem I see with the chuck becomeing more widely used is that they are expensive. low cost ones start at about $80.00 I think. This the idea of finding them at lower cost, maybe not as accurate as the more expensive but better made Beall's and such, but still plenty good enough for penturning and bullet drilling. 
I have two one for my metal lathe that mounts with a #3 MT and one on my wood lathe that mounts to the threaded spindle. And this illistrates the problem with finding one chuck to fit the needs of the most people. It seems every lathe out there has two or three different ways to mount the chuck. finding one that works for the majority of turners is where I am lost.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a complete 18 piece ER-32 set which I highly recommend. I started with the 5 piece Beall and before I filled in the sizes I didn't have I was always sorry.  I use the set of collets with 2 holders,a 3MT for my metal lathe and a 1 x 8 screw type for which I have an adapter to fit my Shopsmith. 95% of my turning pens is with these and there are many other uses.  To see whether or not you have a good deal, compare prices with 800watt on ebay.  Many, including me, have bought from him.  In the end, I think you will need to supply multiple holders to satisfy most.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 8, 2008)

Bruce,
I also have the 3MT that I bought from 800 watt. the one for my wood lathe is the real Beall (wow what a pun) and I think is 3/4 16 T.P.I. but would have to go measure again.

one question about ER32 collets. from what I can tell they run from 1/16" to 3/4" but was not sure how many where in a complete set. as in what increments are they in. I do not have a complete set (yet)

Finally on the how to get them on as many lathes as possible. So far my thinking would be to go with an 2MT or 3MT and let people fend for themselves as to adapters. likewise go with your 1X8 threaded chuck and let people find adaptors for those as well. 

I think adapters for MT's can be found fairly easily and this group woudl be able to direct others as to where to get them. but threaded adaptors are anouther matter. Does anyone know if there is a better or even best thread size to start with so that there are adaptors available for them? hope that makes since. 1X8 seems to be acommon one at least to me. that woudl say to me it would have the most adaptors available for it. but I am far from an expert.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 8, 2008)

I just did a search on what 800 watt has collets listed for. Sort of brings an end to this whole idea cause I can't touch those prices. says a lot for his deals when buying direct costs 50% more than his prices. I'll let him do the work. lol


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought the 18-collet set from 800watt, as well as several drill chucks, live center, and halogen lights.  I'm well satisfied with the quality of all, and noone else can touch his prices.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## avbill (Sep 9, 2008)

I have read different trends about the Beall collet and have heard about the ER- 32 collet.  Is there a difference      between these two systems?   You hear about the 18 piece ER set -- Will an ER collet fit the Beall system?


----------



## jcollazo (Sep 9, 2008)

avbill said:


> I have read different trends about the Beall collet and have heard about the ER- 32 collet.  Is there a difference      between these two systems?   You hear about the 18 piece ER set -- Will an ER collet fit the Beall system?



The Beall chuck uses the ER32 collet.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill, I have both an 800 watt chuck and the Beall chuck. I use the same collets in both. I also don't notice a difference in the quality between the two chucks. I was hoping to get a chuck and at least a 1/4 inch collet down to around $20 in order to make it a comparable alternative to a mandrel with a MT. Doesn't look like that is going to happen though. More group buy ideas end this way then are successful, lots of little details all have to fit into place to make one work. and then the final word is wether there is even a demad for the item. All part of the process. still I think that a collet chuck is a great alternative to holding the mandrel and has some nice pluses if the mandrel can pass through the chuck, such as adjustable length to the mandrel. it would simply push into the chuck as far as you need it to to hold whatever blanks you are turning etc. the mandrel is removable pretty simply which my MT get stuck in the head stock pretty tight at times. and then there are the other uses you find for the system. I have had my collet chuck mounted to my metal lathe since I bought it nearly a year ago, never removed it and have used it for tons of things. never turned a pen on that lathe yet. sort of gives an idea of how manyother things can come up that the collet will work for. I do swap the chuck on mywood lathe for my Nova2 pretty regularly. I switched from using a MT mandrel a few years ago when I bought my Nove chuck. But the Nove is big and will wrap you on the knuckles if you are not careful. the BEall is small profile and leaves plenty of room when turning a pen. For now a colet chuck is a pretty big bite on most peoples piggy banks though and usually ends up on that someday I hope to get one list.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 9, 2008)

A collet chuck is a "near neccessity" for drilling casings.  Every other method I tried, the casing spun and got scratched, in an unacceptable number of instances.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2008)

Ed, IT seems to me you said this same thing when I was preparing to do my 50cal BMG pens. I believe that thanks to this advice I did not loose one (hard to find) bullet due to marring. The bullets where pulled from expired ammunition and came pre scratched but the chuck itself did not add to that. and repetition was dead on. I could pull the chuck completely apart if needed put in the next bullet. slap it all back together again and it would all be lined up dead center again. This is what made me think they are so good for penturning. get the mandrel in the lathe dead center every time. take it all apart half way through if needed and still be able to put it back in the exact same spot later.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2008)

Daniel said:


> .....What is tough is deciding what mount to go with. MT2, MT3, Threaded etc......


 
I already have a Beall chuck and collets from 800watt so this endeavor won't affect me.  
 
Based on a poll that was done here a while ago. the single most popular lathe is the Jet mini by a big margin.  That being the case, a 1" x 8tpi threaded chuck is likely to be the most sought after size.  Some of the PSI lathes are 1 x 8 as are the Delta, the Rikon and some of the bigger Jet lathes.  Additionally, PSI sells adapters that will allow the 1 x 8 chuck to fit most other standard headstock threads.  (Note: One of the reasons for using a collet chuck is to improve the precision of your turning.  Using an adapter adds a little more error to the drive train and you may give up some of the advantage you get from using the collet chuck.  There are other reasons to use a collet chuck besides added precision, so the adapter problem may not be a bid issue.) 
 
If you need a starting point, 1 x 8 would be it for me.
 
(One advantage of threaded collet chucks over MT chucks is you can use them like an adjustable mandrel because the are bored thru the center.  MT collet chucks are not and depending upon the application, you may need a draw bar for your MT collet chuck.)


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> .....For those who may not know, each collet insert will handle ONE size -.25", .375", .5", .625" and .75" (on my set).....


 
Ed's comment might be a little confusing to some so let me add a word or two of clarification. Because of the way they are designed, ER32 collets have a grip range rather than just accepting a single size of stock like a Morse taper collet. The grip range is approximately 1 mm or 0.039". Using Ed's example, a quarter inch collet (.25") will be able to grip stock that ranges from approximately 0.211" to 0.250" in diameter. (Collets are always marked with the big end of the grip range.)

Ed's set of collets are in 1/8" increments so there will be some stock sizes that he can't handle because there will be gaps in the grip ranges of his individual collets. ER32 collet sets also come in 1/16" and 1/32" increments, (11 collets and 19 collets, respectively, IIRC) Both of the sets also have gaps in the grip ranges; but do have better coverage that the 1/8" set. If you want full coverage of the complete range from smallest to largest, you need to buy a set of collets made in increments of 1mm. I think there are 21 collets ranging from 4mm to 25mm. I could be off on the small end??) 

Just an opinion: 4 most folks you can probably get along with the 1/16" set. And note that the 1/8" set does not have a 5/16" collet which is what you will need if you plan to use a Berea "B" mandrel in your collet chuck. and finally, every so often I see 800watt offer a set of 1/32" increment collets for only a few dollars (less than $10) more than what he asks for the 1/16" set......a very good deal if you are lucky enough to run across it.....which I was not.:frown:


----------



## Modelmaker (Sep 10, 2008)

can someone provide a link to 800 watt?


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2008)

It is 800watt (no space) and he sells on eBay.
 
If you win an auction from him, be prepared.  Not always; but sometimes, he is very slow to ship (like 30 days) and he will almost never respond to emails.  To my knowledge, no one has ever been stiffed by the guy; but you may have to be patient.  Also never seen anyone post that they were dissatisfied with his collets.  I was/am very satisfied with mine.  Paid quite a bit less than what Beall charges for a 5 collet set and got 11 collets!!


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Finally on the how to get them on as many lathes as possible. So far my thinking would be to go with an 2MT or 3MT and let people fend for themselves as to adapters.....


 
Lot easier to go from big to small than the other way.  I think it would be best to have the collet chuck with a MT2 arbor and then let those who have an MT3 on their lathe step it down to MT2.  Other point is there are probably a lot more lathes out there with MT2 spindle that MT3 spindles??  Just a guess.....


----------



## Daniel (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Randy, I was pretty much seeing the same thing you say here. I agree with adapters adding to possible less precision, but am not sure it would be enough to worry about where penturning is concerned. Bullet drilling might be more of a concern. I will at least follow up on a 1X8 threaded chuck but do not expect to be able to better the price that everyone can already get form 800watt. and the quality of those collets and chucks are well known. collets coudl still very well be in demand though ater I read you comment about getting a full 1/32" set. Might be nice to have those available??? and for the ones like you that only need one or two to fill in your set. Still might be room in here to fill in some gaps so to speak.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 10, 2008)

Daniel,

One of the big problems I have is that both of my little wee lathes are MT1 with a 3/4 X 16 spindle.  Now I would like to get a complete set of er32 collets, but I would prefer to get a threaded chuck for the collets, and I believe that falls to PSI but for $89.00 and 5 collets.  Now if someone were just selling the a 1 X 8 threaded collet chuck with a 3/4 X 16 adaptor by themselves...  At a lower price point as well...


----------



## dfurlano (Sep 10, 2008)

I have both a er32 and er40 collets and mt2, mt3, and the beall holders.  The collets come in 1/32 increments er40 going up to 1 inch.  You need the threaded holders for the mt series unless you use he tailstock to hold it in the taper.  

I drilled out and threaded the holes in the base of the beall collet.  I use two threaded bolts in the holes and I can clamp it to a table.  I also just chuck the beall holder in my metal lathe so I can use the collets.  I bet I use the beall more then the mt collet holders.  You can buy adapters for the thread on the beall if it is too big.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 10, 2008)

Charles. I am pretty sure my wood lathe is 3/4X16tpi and I got the Beall chuck that threads straight on. Just FYI.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2008)

dfurlano said:


> .....I drilled out and threaded the holes in the base of the beall collet. I use two threaded bolts in the holes and I can clamp it to a table.....


 
Hey Dan:  I understand what you did; but not why?  Could add a little more explanation?  Thanks.


----------



## dfurlano (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a photo somewhere.  There are two ways I can secure the Beall collet holder down to my mill table.  First if I want through clearance in the collet holder I screw in two bolts, obviously one one each side, then I clamp the heads down to the table.  The second way is I put a long steel rod through the holder and clamp each side of the steel rod to the table.  I can then collet a pen body in the vertical position.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 10, 2008)

Got it........Thanks.  I thought you might be talking about use with a mill; but wasn't sure.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 10, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Charles. I am pretty sure my wood lathe is 3/4X16tpi and I got the Beall chuck that threads straight on. Just FYI.



Yes, there is a Beall chuck threaded in 3/4X16tpi and another threaded in 1X8tpi, I would just like to not have to rebuy the collet chuck when my lathe grows up to a 1X8tpi.  Plus didn't I mention that I was cheap, er- frugal?


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 11, 2008)

*3/4-16 ER16 Collet Holder*



Glass Scratcher said:


> Yes, there is a Beall chuck threaded in 3/4X16tpi and another threaded in 1X8tpi, I would just like to not have to rebuy the collet chuck when my lathe grows up to a 1X8tpi. Plus didn't I mention that I was cheap, er- frugal?


 

Frugal people with 3/4-16 that only need access to the spindle thru hole might check this 
collet holder out. Might be able to snag a good deal on one.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 11, 2008)

What is a good price for collet chucks?


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 11, 2008)

Chuck Key said:


> Frugal people with 3/4-16 that only need access to the spindle thru hole might check this
> collet holder out. Might be able to snag a good deal on one.



Thanks, regretabley it is for ER16 collets, not ER32.  However, you are right- there may be some other good deals out there to look for.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 11, 2008)

Not sure why you are having trouble? The guy has over 500 items listed on eBay.


Go to the advanced search and plug in "ER32" in the keyword field and then scroll down to the seller field and plug in "800watt". That should get you about 40 listings. If not, then I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2008)

wolftat said:


> What is a good price for collet chucks?


800watt on e-bay has an 18 pc set for $60.00 buy it now. that is $3.33 per collet. most other individual collets I have seen cost more like $20.00 ea. 
As for chucks 80 or $90 comes to my mind but can't really say why. I am sure you can do far better than that through 800watt or otherwise searching.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 11, 2008)

If you email 800watt, he can get just about anything you want related to collets and related materials.  He may take some time to respond, but is generably reliable and typically the best value for this stuff.


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 13, 2008)

*ER20*



Glass Scratcher said:


> Thanks, regretabley it is for ER16 collets, not ER32. However, you are right- there may be some other good deals out there to look for.


 
....and applications














1. Provides access to tailstock through hole.
2. Extends effective center to center work area.
3. Provides additional stability at drill bit tip.
4. Variable stick out for tools extending thru tail stock.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2008)

Chuckie, Thanks for that picture of the Nova (style at least) Chuck (bottom picture left side for everyone else). it shows just how painful a brush with it could become. Although those jaws are great for holding things where you want them to be. they also make a great grinding machine for anything that gets in there way. I found myself working within an inch of them every time I made a pen and woudl get my skew or gouge to close once in a while. at the very least it made me jump pretty good. compaire to the size of the collet chuck in the tail stock. for holding a mandrel both of these chucks would do the same job. your knuckles would survive an encounter with the collet chuck in much better condition though.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2008)

In reading through all this, I am seeing a possible nitch that could be filled. Although it has been mentioned that you can e-mail 800watt for just about anything you could want in the way of collet chucks or collets, there are a few spaces lacking. One it is also pointed out that dealing directly with 800watt is slow, there are at least a hand full of collets that are hard to get (as Randy pointed out) and finding the odd size chuck (3/3X16 T.P.I.) And others is difficult. 
I'll loook into trying to fill some of these nitches if I can. make getting the fill in collets more accessible etc.
On that note I know that there was at least one member here that used to have collets at a pretty good price. It also seems to me that they closed down there operation recently. If anyone has definite information regarding this please let me know. I have no desire to try and provide anything that is already being provided by someone else.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a collet that inserts into the head taper and uses a drawbar for securing it in place. No chuck required. I have one of these holding a mandrel in my second lathe and it performs just fine. Take a look at a small set: http://tinyurl.com/4f5who

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2008)

Don, From what I understand (not necessarily right) the taper type collets are one size only. for example the 1/4 inch collet only holds a rod that is 1/4 inch in diameter. The ER type collets hold a range of sizes (although a small range) so that a 1/4 inch ER collet will hold any rod from 1/4 to 7/32 inch in diameter. I see this as a plus for most penturners in that they do not have to have material in an exact size in order to be able to get it held. There is a lower cost to the taper collets though.


----------

